# Anyone already used the new siser 3dxpd?



## Fotsirk001 (Feb 20, 2012)

How is the texture? Can you print on it with solvent inks? and how does it stick?


----------



## KathleenS (Sep 29, 2009)

Hi Kristof,

3D XPD is a one color cuttable vinyl that puffs after heat application. Please visit our website for more information. 

Heat Transfer Materials Manufacturer or siser.it

I am also attaching some mixed media pictures in which the textured portion is the 3D XPD.

Happy Printing!!


----------

